# 45% Rise in electricity in the past 5 years is this true



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Someone has said that eectricity has increased by 45% in the Malaga region in the past 5 years can anyone tell me if this is correct or have an idea of the % increase ?

Many thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

philly said:


> Someone has said that eectricity has increased by 45% in the Malaga region in the past 5 years can anyone tell me if this is correct or have an idea of the % increase ?
> 
> Many thanks


Look at this philly
http://www.e3illumination.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/grafico-evolucion-precio-kwh-2.png


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Look at this philly
> http://www.e3illumination.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/grafico-evolucion-precio-kwh-2.png


Thanks for this but I don t understand it lol ??? x:ranger:


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

philly said:


> Thanks for this but I don t understand it lol ??? x:ranger:


The top graph is the total increase per kWh since 2005, so 40.08%, the lower graph shows the increase per year.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Seb* said:


> The top graph is the total increase per kWh since 2005, so 40.08%, the lower graph shows the increase per year.


Right !!!!!!!! blinking heck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 40 % that is so much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's not far off that in the UK though - gas went up 44% in three years!

Soaring energy bills hit home - Business News, Business - The Independent


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I think it's not far off that in the UK though - gas went up 44% in three years!
> 
> Soaring energy bills hit home - Business News, Business - The Independent


Really wow, its 16 years since I was there and my bills were bad then lol  what about leccy ?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well as far as I can tell the price of gas and electricity has rocketed everywhere, especially UK. It has risen here but nothing like as much as the UK


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It was 7.9213 cents / KWH in september 2002 on my bill & it is now 14.0069 cents That's a rise of 76,82% in near on 9 years. That's what you get for the price being fixed by the government at below cost for so many years !


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> It was 7.9213 cents / KWH in september 2002 on my bill & it is now 14.0069 cents That's a rise of 76,82% in near on 9 years. That's what you get for the price being fixed by the government at below cost for so many years !


I live currently in cyprus and its at 40+% in the last 3 years and now about to rise by 25 % in sept in one go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so spain s not that bad


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> It was 7.9213 cents / KWH in september 2002 on my bill & it is now 14.0069 cents That's a rise of 76,82% in near on 9 years. That's what you get for the price being fixed by the government at below cost for so many years !


Here in Lancashire, I pay British Gas for electricity. It's just gone up to 24.724p per kWh for the first 720 kWh in a year and the rest at 12.172p including VAT at 5%. Last year's consumption was 5833 kWh, so this year I'll pay around £800 or 13.72p per kWh or 15.68 euro cents, so about 12% more than you.


----------

